# FLEAS



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Please help.I went to Vet for flea medicine.I got two Capstar one for each Dog.The fleas are supposed to die one half hour after they take it.It did not work for long.Plus, I bought the spray and sprayed EVERYTHING and vacuumed.Then, I went and got Sentry Pro, no good.I tried the cheaper stuff because, Frontline was expensive.I guess I have to buy front line?????


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

capstar is only used to kill the fleas on the dog for that one time. It's not a monthly preventative. Try salting your house and yeard. Cover the yard while the salt is down if there's going to be any rain. try adding some ACV into your dogs water. also, I would get onto something like Advantage, frontline, or advantix. Capstar isn't good for an infestation.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Capstar is really an adult flea bomb for an infestation on the dog. It will take up to 2 hours to do the trick and you can repeat the dose up to once a day. I have the package insert around here somewhere... The trick is the follow up once monthly treatment pill called "Program". You can order it at Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products. The "Program" pill treat the eggs that are left behind by the adults.
Then of course you want to flea bomb your house and treat your yard. We put down hydrogenated lime in our yard. 
We have been satisfied with this action plan because none of the topicals have seemed to have worked. It takes some work to get things under control but it pays off in the end. Our rule of thumb when it comes to flea management, is {"when you think you've pulled out all the stops ...do it again"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You are going to have to treat the problem which is not the dog. Start by calling someone to spray the yard once a month. Its not that expensive, bomb your house. After you have done this, bathe your dogs with DAWN dishsoap. IT will kill the fleas on the dog right then. GET THE DOG ON Advantage or some kind of meds.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone.I appreciate it.


----------

